# Rocksprings Hunters



## Tx_Biologist (Sep 7, 2012)

For all you guys that hunt in the RockSprings area Edwards County, the rut trickled started last week now is in full swing this weekend looks to be really good. This I would have to say is probably the best run we've had in a long time.

Last several years the rut has started stock started stop, this year it was like a light switch. Y'all have fun

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Seems a little early... G Luck


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

Saturday morning I watched some young bucks chasing a doe pretty hard...You would think at some point she would have been too tired to keep going...


----------



## chuck richey (May 22, 2004)

Yes seems early. Thanks for the info. We are heading that way tomorrow.


----------



## Sugars Pop (Jul 10, 2008)

Telegraph the young bucks are chasing every darn doe they see as of yesterday , while older ones are still tasting , smelling etc and rarely are chaing yet.
Problem we have is the bumper crop of acorns this year. Worst I've seen in 10 years when you have corn under a feeder each morning from the previous evening.
Deer are not interested in corn right now and with the young bucks chasing every doe they see, it wasn't good the past 6 days and not looking any better for the peak rut over the next two weeks.


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

Over the preceding three weeks ending this past weekend, there was ~75lbs of protein missing from my feeder. Historically, I would have had at least 10x that amount consumed for the same time span...

They are simply not interested in eating when they got lovin' on their mind..... Almost sounds like a good country song title...


----------



## gbollom (Apr 16, 2012)

This past weekend I had a 10 who would chase pretty strong for a little and then eat corn for awhile on morning and evening hunt. Watched another young 8 but he wasn't chasing much. Maybe he's a queer but those are the only 2 bucks I saw at my stand on our lease


----------



## texastkikker (Dec 24, 2008)

in Rocksprings on the evening of the 10th we had the following.......doe followed by a 4 pt., who was followed by a 6 pt., who was followed by a 8 pt, who was followed by a 10 pt. all chasing the same doe......it was nuts....BIL and I we were set up at our 500 yard hunting spot targeting Aoudad and they came crashing out of the brush 30 yards from us. The bucks didn't care we were there. They all came one after the other.....only lasted 20 seconds. We thought we were fixing to get stampeded by hogs so had the pistols ready........


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

texastkikker said:


> in Rocksprings on the evening of the 10th we had the following.......doe followed by a 4 pt., who was followed by a 6 pt., who was followed by a 8 pt, who was followed by a 10 pt. all chasing the same doe......it was nuts....BIL and I we were set up at our 500 yard hunting spot targeting Aoudad and they came crashing out of the brush 30 yards from us. The bucks didn't care we were there. They all came one after the other.....only lasted 20 seconds. We thought we were fixing to get stampeded by hogs so had the pistols ready........


1) The 12pt must've stopped to eat something
2) That doe might be having a long night....and that 4pt better act like stud buck or he'll be on the receiving end too...


----------



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

Was out there opening weekend and was hot and slow. 2 deer taken(doe and spike).

Full moon, hot, corn under feeders, misty mornings then.


Buddy is out there now and just shot another spike but said it's still pretty slow. I'm feeling sick but Hope I can make it next week. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Speckled (Mar 19, 2008)

jaime1982 said:


> Was out there opening weekend and was hot and slow. 2 deer taken(doe and spike).
> 
> Full moon, hot, corn under feeders, misty mornings then.
> 
> ...


Same here :frown:. Was very hot, full moon and not a lot of activity. Found lots of acorns in the bottoms and maybe why not much action around the feeders.

Going to try and take a few days next week. Good luck.


----------



## afishinman (Aug 31, 2016)

We've had decent action all season. West of town. Dad is there now. Full rut for sure. Lips curled and noses in the air. His spot is one of the more open spots on the ranch and gratefully so. Most bucks aren't going under the feeder and eating. Just in the general area chasing and searching for does. He's seen quite a few mature shooters but already punched his trophy tag on opening weekend. Trying to get a doe. But they all either have twins with them or are being chased non stop haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

big acorn crop means healthy herd...
they'll hover 'em up soon enough...
too hot now anyways...
sunday morn should be good and rut starting...


----------



## BumpandRun (Jul 5, 2006)

Not sure where in Rocksprings you're referencing but the bucks on my place are still in bachelor groups. I see a couple of very young bucks sniffing around a bit but nothing as of yesterday morning. I was up there from the 10th until the 19th. Cold front blew in Saturday night. I am headed back Wednesday for 12 days. I am 18 miles West of RS off 377.


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm off of 674 about 15 min south of town. Just got home last night...We saw over 20 bucks chasing doe or running like they were lookin for love. This started at 3:45 pm. 41 had a bunch of bucks lookin for love as well.


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2004)

I hunted Rocksprings-Sonora pretty steadily mid-80s through about 2010. I learned to expect rutting activity between November 15 and December 15. The peak always seemed to fall right around Thanksgiving through about December 5. Of course there are always exceptions, some does might come into estrus a tad early and others later. And there's always the does that didn't get bred or were bred and didn't take...which means they should come back in around Christmas time.

Do a Google search for TPWD Whitetail Rut and follow links to Edwards Plateau. They actually divide the region into three zones, Rocksprings-Sonora probably falls into the Central portion of the Edwards Plateau.


----------



## chuck richey (May 22, 2004)

Still going strong all weekend. Was surprised at how many bucks we had running does. Hunted Friday and Saturday and never had a deer under the feeders.


----------



## Chadb1010 (Sep 17, 2014)

Got this one 12/7 around 11am when the snow took a break. Not a monster by no means, but good deer for the area. 5 miles north of Rocksprings. Field dress 138lbs.


----------



## bluefin (Aug 16, 2005)

Buck has a crown. Great looking deer and congrats.


----------



## gbollom (Apr 16, 2012)

Good buck. My dad went to our place off of 335 the weekend of the 9th and said it was still slow moving for whitetail and axis


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Nice buck! Cool browtines. Congrats.


----------



## shimanoman08 (Mar 25, 2010)

*Carta Valley / Rocksprings*

Iâ€™m in Carta Valley as we speak, about 30 miles south of Rocksprings and the rut is starting now. Been here a week and watching the beginning of it starting. Well it started wide open it looks like this morning. Bucks looks like vacuum cleaners running does in every directions. Had one dang near run into a tree. Itâ€™s a good show for sure. And with next weeks cold weather blowing in. Prime time fo sho!


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

shimanoman08 said:


> Iâ€™m in Carta Valley as we speak, about 30 miles south of Rocksprings and the rut is starting now. Been here a week and watching the beginning of it starting. Well it started wide open it looks like this morning. Bucks looks like vacuum cleaners running does in every directions. Had one dang near run into a tree. Itâ€™s a good show for sure. And with next weeks cold weather blowing in. Prime time fo sho!


 I'll be in CV on Christmas day and staying all week. I'm back behind the old CV store about 2-1/2 miles. Can't wait.


----------



## 78thomas78 (Jun 19, 2016)

We are right past the CV store on the left and two guys on our lease also lease the land that is right across street from the store where the houses are.


----------



## steverino (Mar 8, 2006)

*Rs*

I plan on going back on the 26th or 27th and staying 2-3 weeks. If I get some company/help I plan to go to my BILs place in Carta Valley to hunt pigs and Axis and of course a good whitetail. If I'm by my lonesome I'll hunt my ranch in Rocksprings for a big whitetail buck, an injured/crippled whitetail, any pig and an Axis spike or medium size Axis buck. Just need to go there and chill and try to live off the land! Good luck, hunt safe and Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!


----------



## O&G-HAND (Nov 27, 2017)

pg542 said:


> I'll be in CV on Christmas day and staying all week. I'm back behind the old CV store about 2-1/2 miles. Can't wait.


Thatâ€™s sactlty where my BF hunts. We were there last year with the kids. Love it!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

78thomas78 said:


> We are right past the CV store on the left and two guys on our lease also lease the land that is right across street from the store where the houses are.


....Heck wer'e neighbors. Ha. I've met one the guys in those houses. Think his name is Shannon or something like that. I'm on the Cardenas Ranch. Best land owner I've ever leased from.


----------



## trim change (Apr 29, 2005)

Is anybody hunting off of 2523 south of Rocksprings, I have a ranch there and was wanting to know if the rut is going on there


----------



## shimanoman08 (Mar 25, 2010)

trim change said:


> Is anybody hunting off of 2523 south of Rocksprings, I have a ranch there and was wanting to know if the rut is going on there


Iâ€™m hunting off 2523 at cr650 on the Harding Ranches. Yes the rut has started here as of yesterday from what Ive been observing over the past week.


----------



## Sugars Pop (Jul 10, 2008)

Secondary Rut I assume since the rut in Telegraph which is about 18 miles north of Rock Springs on 377 was around Thanksgiving. They are breeding the few that came back in after the 28 day cycle which are mostly the younger does on our ranch.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Sugars Pop said:


> Secondary Rut I assume since the rut in Telegraph which is about 18 miles north of Rock Springs on 377 was around Thanksgiving. They are breeding the few that came back in after the 28 day cycle which are mostly the younger does on our ranch.


 I tend to agree it's secondary. I also believe that there is a transition zone between Rocksprings and Del Rio regarding peak rut times (as well as geographical terrain) I'm no expert but peak rut times seem to be later the further south and west from Rocksprings you get. We all know that the northern counties are earlier than the southern counties, (for the most part) but it seems the difference between this 75 mile strip is greater than in other areas. Any thoughts?


----------



## trim change (Apr 29, 2005)

shimanoman08 said:


> Iâ€™m hunting off 2523 at cr650 on the Harding Ranches. Yes the rut has started here as of yesterday from what Ive been observing over the past week.


I am off of cr 650 also, the Los Colinas ranch on your left,
thanks for the info, headed down after Christmas


----------



## Jkotzur (May 29, 2016)

The rut was early this year on our place off 377 and county road 450, about 20 miles west of RS. It peaked the week of 11/19 so any on-going rut now is no doubt secondary.


----------



## O&G-HAND (Nov 27, 2017)

pg542 said:


> ....Heck wer'e neighbors. Ha. I've met one the guys in those houses. Think his name is Shannon or something like that. I'm on the Cardenas Ranch. Best land owner I've ever leased from.


No houses on his place, all travel trailers. Last place on the road Iï¸ think. LaCaze is my bro and Iï¸ donâ€™t know the people. Weâ€™re in Mountain Home right now. Seen a hum dinger of a 10 point earlier. All bucks, no slick heads.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

O&G-HAND said:


> No houses on his place, all travel trailers. Last place on the road Iï¸ think. LaCaze is my bro and Iï¸ donâ€™t know the people. Weâ€™re in Mountain Home right now. Seen a hum dinger of a 10 point earlier. All bucks, no slick heads.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 No sir, the houses I was referring to are directly across the highway from the old CV store. Good luck!


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

Last weekend I saw two awesome bucks chasing does...amd those does were RUNNING.. hahaha.

Trouble was, it was on a hilltop about ~1/2-3/4mi away on the neighbors property. I was bored and picked up the binos to scan the far distances...pure luck that I saw them.


----------



## 78thomas78 (Jun 19, 2016)

Last year was first year Hal has leased is placed out in over 10 years. Thatâ€™s the two houses ranch, covered in black bucks and axis. Our other lease is the high fence place next door to it. Hope to run into you guys.

QUOTE=pg542;22356001]....Heck wer'e neighbors. Ha. I've met one the guys in those houses. Think his name is Shannon or something like that. I'm on the Cardenas Ranch. Best land owner I've ever leased from.[/QUOTE]


----------



## shimanoman08 (Mar 25, 2010)

Sugars Pop said:


> Secondary Rut I assume since the rut in Telegraph which is about 18 miles north of Rock Springs on 377 was around Thanksgiving. They are breeding the few that came back in after the 28 day cycle which are mostly the younger does on our ranch.


No secondary rut here Sugar Pops. Iâ€™ve been at this lease for 7 years and itâ€™s starts the same time every year ( 15-30 ) give a day or two at the start. Iâ€™ve also been here every weekend since Halloween and there hasnâ€™t been any signs of a pre-rut, secondary rut or whatever you call in Telegraph. The rut is Here for at least a 20 mile coverage of this area.


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

Well not to disagree-- but the rut was hot and heavy on my place between Junction & Roosevelt the week of Thanksgiving-- that's right down the street from Telegraph.


----------

